# Cuitlauzina pendula



## rbedard (May 3, 2015)

Been getting hot; color not as good as usual, but greenhouse sure smells good this morning.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 3, 2015)

New one for me. Very beautiful and superb growing!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

One of my faves, but hard to acquire. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please, thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2015)

What is your culture, please. I have one, but it isn't flowering, and it isn't growing well.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2015)

I really like that. Can you show the plant, please? Im not familiar with this one.


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

Whole plant view. Pot is 5.5".


----------



## theshatterings (May 4, 2015)

Amazing! This is a new one for me too.


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

My "culture" (like your "diet" is what you eat, not what you are supposed to eat), is pretty poor; but this thing flowers almost every yesr for me. It flowers right when temps come up, and frequently I lose buds from heat.

I grow in tightly-packed New Zealand Sphagnum in terra cotta. Would characterize winter nighttime lows as very cold: into the low 30's. Would characterize summer daytime highs as very hot: 100 degree afternoons are not uncommon. (Not while in flower.) Would characterize watering as moderate and seasonal: literature says to keep evenly moist, but I let run to the dry side when it's really cold. When in bud needs ample moisture and appreciates less than 60 degree diurnal temperature variation. ;-) Hot afternoons are exceptionally hard on the buds. Light is pretty bright; I shoot for apple-green Oncidiinae color foliage; for this that is Cattleya to Cymbidium light level. Guy I got it from grew with Miltoniopsis at about 60F min night temps; he flowered it better than I do. You can see some sunburned spots from when I have allowed it to get too dry. Although I am only seven miles from Monterey Bay and have some coastal influence, it's pretty dry here, and I don't have very high humidity.

I have been asked to set a capsule on this because it's "rare"; is it rare enough to do that? I had planned on repotting and dividing this plant this year.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the great culture commentary. I should be able to grow it, then.


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Thanks for the great culture commentary. I should be able to grow it, then.



You're very welcome; sharing is why we're here, LOL.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

First, I have to check to make sure I don't have one. What was the source for yours?


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

Got mine when I purchased my friend's collection: he is George Stagi of Maplethorpe Orchids in Soquel CA (now defunct.) Don't know where he picked them up. Several years ago was at a show where SBOE had a couple of these in flower priced at $350 for small divisions. Loved them, but that was a bit pricey for me at the time. LOL


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2015)

that's a bit pricey any time!!


----------



## rbedard (May 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> that's a bit pricey any time!!



LOL

Yeah, I am not afraid to pay for quality, but that was a real premium placed on desirability. Haven't purchased very many plants in that price range, and the ones I have were for breeding.


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2015)

Nice. I had purchased one as a beginner as odontoglossum pendulum. Was told in winter it could be cold dry and bright, and occasionally could get snow on it without harm. I left it outside one night where it frosted unexpectedly down to 28f and that was that. Having snow on meant the temps were likely 34 or so and the snow didn't last long

 Robert, you mentioned that you might have something interesting someday; maybe making some seedlings might be interesting to a bunch of us


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the culture info -- that helps. 

Do a capsule for sure. It is not common at all.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I have a Cuitlauzina pulchella; which has now been moved to Osmoglossum. ?? Hmmm, I need to work on my cutlure for diff species.


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2015)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Helena (Sep 30, 2022)

Rbedard, please advise how long do the flowers last?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 30, 2022)

I have maybe two dozen seedlings in 2" pots. They aren't really growing, I think they have been that size for a year. I do have two larger plants that are doing well. Used to be more common. I think I got a flask from Marni Turkel?


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 17, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 17, 2022)

Helena said:


> Rbedard, please advise how long do the flowers last?


Helena, maybe you haven't seen this ..... but this thread is from May 2015 and *rbedard* was seen here for the last time in August 2015 !


----------

